# Being a "member"



## mwconstruction (Nov 18, 2011)

What would you say legally makes you a member of the union? A specific set of conditions that make you a member, covered under the agreement?


----------



## JDJ (Aug 9, 2011)

The way I came to understand it from old heads. A member pays his dues and doesn't get involved or participate past that, then bitches about everything that he/she doesn't like . As opposed to brothers/sisters who are active and take the time to understand the whys and whats.


----------



## mwconstruction (Nov 18, 2011)

Looking for a more legal type answer. Whould you say paying dues makes you a member then?

What set of conditions gives you all the rights and responsibilities as awarded by the CBA of your LU?


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Here in Kansas, with the CWA, also a Right to Work state, you join the union and pay dues.

Union and non-union members all work under the same contract.


----------



## JDJ (Aug 9, 2011)

I think that'll depend on local laws. I'm not as familiar with the Canadian side. Rollie would be a good one to ask if he doesn't notice this thread on his own.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Here in va, if you work at a plant represented by a union, even if you do not join that union , they will represent you.


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

No wonder you hate unions so much. They are protecting your workers too.


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

mwconstruction said:


> What would you say legally makes you a member of the union? A specific set of conditions that make you a member, covered under the agreement?


I see you're a contractor, based on your profile. Do you have a CBA with a local Union?

Just curious. 

Borgi


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

mwconstruction said:


> What would you say legally makes you a member of the union? A specific set of conditions that make you a member, covered under the agreement?


For an everyday working Joe its as simple as keeping up with your dues. Some locals have a minimum number of meetings you _must_ attend in a year in order to stay eligible to take work calls.

For a contractor its a bit different. In my local, under our local's by-laws, you can be a member of the union and a shareholder in the business. As such though.....you are not allowed to attend regular meetings, have a vote or a say in the day to day operations or anything else that occurs at the local.

The contracting business itself....and each of its shareholders, must sign a document certifying that they agree to abide by the locals collective agreement. 

As further information, there are no provincial or federal laws that legally bind anyone to be a member of a union however, there are numerous shops, businesses, companies, job sites, and organizations throughout the country that hire only union members. If you want to work for any of these entities, then you have to be a union member.....if you don't wish to be a member....there is work elsewhere.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

mwconstruction said:


> What would you say legally makes you a member of the union? A specific set of conditions that make you a member, covered under the agreement?


Legally a member of a union would be someone who signed a membership agreement and follows the rules regarding maintaining membership in good standing.

A signatory would be a company who signs an agreement with a union and follows the rules regarding maintaining membership in good standing.


----------



## JDJ (Aug 9, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Here in va, if you work at a plant represented by a union, even if you do not join that union , they will represent you.



True, it's a point of contention at times


----------



## mwconstruction (Nov 18, 2011)

Borgi said:


> I see you're a contractor, based on your profile. Do you have a CBA with a local Union?
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> Borgi




Yes, this is why I am asking the question.


----------



## mwconstruction (Nov 18, 2011)

Rollie73 said:


> For a contractor its a bit different. In my local, under our local's by-laws, you can be a member of the union and a shareholder in the business. As such though.....you are not allowed to attend regular meetings, have a vote or a say in the day to day operations or anything else that occurs at the local.


This is at the core of my question. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

What exactly does " being a member " mean to you???


----------



## mwconstruction (Nov 18, 2011)

Paying monthly dues, would be my minimum to say you are legally a member.


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

Phatstax said:


> What exactly does " being a member " mean to you???


Going to the meetings and been apart of it rather than sitting back and watching the show. However we are a small local and are basically Contractor driven, if we don't dance to their tune expect long layoffs!


----------

